# Eley free standing reel



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone have a free standing reel? Curious what you do to prevent tipping as you crank the hose in. I end up standing on the feet while reeling in the hose, but figure there is a better way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the cart, and it works pretty well. You're talking about this one, right?

In their common questions for that reel, they say: _For added stability the hose reel can be staked to the ground or anchored to a solid surface._

Is that an option for you?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have the cart, and it works pretty well. You're talking about this one, right?
> 
> In their common questions for that reel, they say: _For added stability the hose reel can be staked to the ground or anchored to a solid surface._
> 
> Is that an option for you?


That's a good idea. I might try that instead of going the post-mounted route. There's a ton of underground utilities all around my main faucet/spigot that would make digging a hole quite a headache.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Call before you dig


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I have the kind like MQ. I tend to stand on it when rolling it up. I've only and if tip over when pulling the last bit of water house out. I do plan to drive some stakes into the ground.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Then you may as well drive two wooden ones in, and have it at a height that won't break your back


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have the cart, and it works pretty well. You're talking about this one, right?
> 
> In their common questions for that reel, they say: _For added stability the hose reel can be staked to the ground or anchored to a solid surface._
> 
> Is that an option for you?


thats the one. I have it on pavers. Might drill it out and grab 4 tapcons as a test


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Call before you dig


Sweet! I want one of these. Is yours standard or extra capacity?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Topcat said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Call before you dig
> ...


Standard and with a 75' hose. Wish I had gotten the 100 foot though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Call before you dig


Ah, now I understand your reference for your "fancy new hose reel" that you made in your thread. Nice job! I've got reel envy.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Call before you dig
> ...


Blame Ware. He's cost me a lot of money lately lol. I have serious yard envy.

In all seriousness though, I have a "reel issue" with tidiness and I always left my hose laying around in the yard. So it gave me something to get excited about to stay tidy.

It's a solid unit and well worth the price. I wish it were made in America even if it were more expensive, but cest la vie.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I thought they were made in America? Or is that "were"?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> I thought they were made in America? Or is that "were"?


China, best I can tell


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they were made in America? Or is that "were"?
> ...


You are correct. From Eley's site:


> Following is a short list of key company operations and the country in which each takes place:
> 
> Product Design, Engineering & Testing - United States
> 
> ...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Fancy way of saying "Made in China" lol.

Someday, when I'm rich and fabulous, I'll make things like this and have two prices - one for made in USA and one for China. Granted the prices will be vastly different, but let people choose.


----------



## surs73 (May 16, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Call before you dig


SC GrassMan,

I love your hose reel setup and would love to build something similar. A couple questions for you....

- how deep did you sink the posts 
- did you use concrete or just backfill the hole?
- what is the approximate height above ground for the reel itself?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Fancy way of saying "Made in China" lol.


Not only that, but it's just plain wrong. China does not allow foreigners to "own" commercial property. A Chinese commercial entity must be the actual "owner" of capital (i.e - the means of production), while foreign companies are "investors" in that holding company. Naturally, foreigners can't own Chinese companies either. They can only invest in Chinese-owned corps. In reality, the government owns and controls all capital which is the very definition of "communist". Eley may not realize that the Chinese government can, at any moment, legally take over their facilities and equipment by simply banning "foreign investors". US mega corps like Apple and GM may not care while they wallow in obscene short-term profits, but that day is coming sooner or later.

And if you make anything remotely technological in China, the Chinese government must have full access to all the designs and science. For almost any electronic product made in China, there's a Chinese knock-off we never see that's only sold in China (iPhones, cars, computers, etc.). There are rare exceptions like Boeing who are allowed to build planes in China for their airlines without turning over their tech, but otherwise the Chinese government has every Western tech advance from the last 50 years.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I have been wanting one of these for a while but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger due to price. Last night one popped up on FB Marketplace for 20$ and I couldn't get there fast enough! It's a little older but there are no issues with it. Goose neck hookup is missing does anyone know if it'll be fine without it or should I order one from Eley?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> I have been wanting one of these for a while but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger due to price. Last night one popped up on FB Marketplace for 20$ and I couldn't get there fast enough! It's a little older but there are no issues with it. Goose neck hookup is missing does anyone know if it'll be fine without it or should I order one from Eley?


I think they started putting the gooseneck adapter on all hose reels a couple years ago. Before that it was optional. You will know pretty quick if you need it (if the hose kinks). Congrats on the great deal! :thumbup:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wanting one of these for a while but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger due to price. Last night one popped up on FB Marketplace for 20$ and I couldn't get there fast enough! It's a little older but there are no issues with it. Goose neck hookup is missing does anyone know if it'll be fine without it or should I order one from Eley?
> ...


Did not know that, good info. I will try it without, see how it goes and order if needed. Thanks Ware


----------

